# your favorite photo



## stephiemarie78

post your favorite photo of your bun


----------



## missyscove

Ooooh, so, sohard to choose, can I pick two each?

Timmy:











Fiona:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Harper:






Thumper:






Chance:


----------



## Hazel-Mom

My favorite Hazel picture:





White Chocolate:


----------



## 350nr

PB:






My fav picture of PB so far.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi here's one of Buttercup, I have so many goodones that it's very hard to choose. I had to scan this one,it was taken before digital cameras so it's a little blurry..

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies

They love their food so much!


----------



## katt

Zooka (was named Zoey. . . but her name changed. also not really MY rabbit, but my roommates, but i include her)






Herman (i have to post 2 as it is a dead tie between them)











Winnie


----------



## buck rogers

Princess Ella!!!!!!


----------



## Spring

Poppy hiding under her blanket..






Pebbles Easter shots.


----------



## CookieNCream

*350nr wrote: *


> PB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav picture of PB so far.




This reminds me of the Princess Diana-looking picture of a bunny I saw on cuteoverload.com. Unless that WAS PB...hehe


----------



## Aina

Currantly I like this one of sky and my dog Maggie.





And this one of my handsome boy, Ronnie, but I also like a lot ofothers, I think it is impossible to get a bad picture of him, lol.


----------



## CookieNCream

Aina! Is your dog a Shih Tzu?

How is she (he?) with rabbits? I've had two Shih Tzus before and they are a lot calmer than Malteses.


----------



## Bangbang

its between this one
















And this one


----------



## Aina

Maggie is lhasa apso, which is related to a shih tzu, but they have a longer nose and are a little bit bigger. 
She is great with Sky and is getting better with Ronnie, lol.


----------



## rabb1tmad

Introducing the adorable Starsky;


----------



## rabb1tmad

And not forgetting the gorgeous Lacey:






With a little bit of a bad hair day:


----------



## rabb1tmad

I absolutely love this one of Starsky too;


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

*:roflmao:*

*rabb1tmad wrote: *


> I absolutely love this one of Starsky too;


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

My Favorite of Binky









Oh yeah and her action picture


----------



## rabb1tmad

He is one crazy rabbit! He does this sooooo often. I don't know how he manages to fit it all in his mouth.


----------



## rabb1tmad

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> My Favorite of Binky
> 
> And to show you his front, heres another one of my favorites
> 
> Oh yeah and her action picture





> How gorgeous! And how onearth did you manage to get the action picture :bunnydance:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Haha thanks  Binky started to run asfast as she could and i just snapped a random photo, and was surprisedat the pic i got!


----------



## Brandy456

This is Babii with my brothers Dog Hailey (when babii would jump hailey would jump, Its sooo funny)


----------



## Butterfinger

Of Butter.....my favourite picture would have to be this one.... I just love him in the sunlight


----------



## SOOOSKA

Butter gets more handsome every time I see him.

Susan and the Gang:apollo::bunnydance::bunnybutt::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Butterfinger

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Butter gets more handsome every time I see him.
> 
> Susan and the Gang:apollo::bunnydance::bunnybutt::jumpingbunny:



Butter: :thankyou::hearts


----------



## undergunfire

Morgan...









Mallory...








_- Amy_


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Ooo this is hard, I have so many favourite pics of my girls...onder:I think I'd probably have to say 

this one of Millie








And this one of Ruby






And this is my favourite ever picture of them together :love







I bet I'll have changed my mind in a minute,ullhair:it's so hard to choose!:dunno


----------



## CookieNCream

I have too many favorite pics of Cream (becauseher pictures are always good,) but Cookie, it's hard to take picsbecause he's very timid and would always run away. Here's my favoriteone of him that really shows his personality:

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_"Mommy, take that THING away from me! It's scaring me!! AHHH!"_[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Butterfly






Toast






Freckle






(no good ones of Popcorn yet, she's always hiding behind someone else... soon I"m sure! 

Jessi


----------



## undergunfire

*This one is my favorite of Madilyn-Mae...
*










_- Amy_


----------



## Brandy456

What kind of buny is the that undergunfirei've never seen one like that. She is beautiful.


----------



## turbosmommy

i have to many favorite pictures of turbo he always takes nice pictures.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Snuggy:








Baby:






Toby:


----------



## Michaela

*Brandy456 wrote:*


> What kind of buny is the thatundergunfirei've never seen one like that.She is beautiful.


Hope Amy doesn't mind me answering this. 

She'sa lionhead, aren't they just a beautiful breed!! I'mgetting one soon. You should check out Peg's (TinysMom) blog, she's alionhead breeder.

The link is here


----------



## ani-lover

this is my favorite pic of tabetha because she is standing on her hind legs trying to get on my bed.


----------



## undergunfire

I don't mind you answering that for me at all, Michaela.


_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

CheyAutRanch, I think I stopped breathing when Isaw Butterfly's picture. Shes too cute  AndBunnysrule, your rabbits are beatiful. I love rex fur... they are rex'saren't they?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

wow its hard to choose... theres so many good ones.....

i have so many favorites of Petey.. but i guess i can narrow it down to two..













and Peapoo... its hard to pick out of all her pictures... but i guess these two...











and my favorite of them together is a tie between these two...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote:*


> And Bunnysrule, your rabbits are beatiful. I love rex fur...they are rex's aren't they?




Aww thankyou!:hug2:Yep they are rexes, I love their fur too, it's just too gorgeous - I could stroke them all day!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

This is the cutest picture ever:inlove:I love it Peapoo_bunny


----------



## binkies

Awww, I LOVE that picture!


----------



## Starina

This is my favorite of my TinkleBunny. You can really see how shiny her fur is, plus she looks so innocent.






~Star~


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Tinklebunny has the cutest nose!!!:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's one of my favorite pictures of Jackie &amp; Wilbur. Now I have to find some of them alone.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA

And one of my favorites of Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax".

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thanks 1dog3cats17rodents and binkies!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Aww, thanks, BinkyRabbit  It's Butterfly's good looks that made me bring her and Popcorn home! 

Jessi


----------



## CheyAutRanch

I LOVE this thread, the pictures are WAY TOO ADORABLE!!!



Jessi


----------



## Yourillusion

This is my favorite one of Bugz.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/426676774/


----------



## kathy5




----------



## JadeIcing

I have so many but if i have to chose. I will but one of each bunny.

Connor Grayson






Dallas Jinx Jones






Elvis Aaron






Ringo Starr






Teresa Mekare (old picture but this is how she got the nickname playboy bunny)






Samantha Jane (I said she needed a regal name when we got her. She screamed royalty and I think this proves it.)


----------



## undergunfire

Ahh hahaha! I love the picture of your bunny in the soda can box, Kathy5!:laugh:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Nessa1487

Cant help but love this picture of Skippy, I think he looks like the little green guy on candyland! lol






I love it when Peter Pan throws things..its funny.






and you can tell Jiffy is a female..she loves shoes.


----------



## dragonjaze

My Bronwyn


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

*kathy5 wrote:*


>




Aw what a great picture!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

This ismy new favorite picture of Binky that i got 5 minutes ago.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Binky is just too darn cute. Great picture.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Binky is just too darn cute. Great picture.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


Aw thanks! :hug:she keeps my laughing throughout the day :roflmao:


----------



## kathy5

> Ahh hahaha! I love the picture of your bunny in the soda can box, Kathy5!:laugh:







> Aw what a great picture!!! :bunnydance:


thanks


----------



## Sharron

I hope this works! This is a photo ofViolet (black otter rex) and Precious (we think broken smoke pearlHolland lop -- anyone know??) snuggling together... sosweet!! We adopted both as adults and now they are buddies


----------



## Haley

They are adorable, Sharon!

Im not good with breeds, maybe if you post a few pics in the Rabbitrysection someone there will know. They are goreous bunnies though!


----------



## Sharron

Thanks! I'll go ask there


----------



## Katie_LuLu

With her bows (don't worry, they're not around her ears!)


----------



## Sharron

She is beautiful!!


----------



## kathy5

very sweet:kiss:


----------



## redwing

I'm planning on getting some new pictures of all of them outside tomorrow 

Cairo:



*

*Redwing:





Finn:





Sullivan:





Morgaine:





Gwenhwyfar:


----------



## karona

Why have I nen half these babys!!!!!!Here is my fave Karona pic


----------



## myLoki

Wow. I have so many favorites! But if I HAD to choose...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

This is my favorite of *Mocha*. He is just so chilled out that I melt every time I see it.:heart:





My favorite of *Zoey* is one I took shortly after bringing her home.





My favorite of *Spice*.





And probably my favorite of *Reese*.


----------



## Sharron

:bunny18



Absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

MBB, Mocha looks like shes smiling :inlove: Wonder what she's dreaming about?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

My two loves. Music and Macey


----------



## SOOOSKA

This is a good topic.

My favorite Buttercup photo. (Very hard choice though as I have so many nice ones of him).






My favorite Daisy Mae photo. (Again this was tough)






Now I will have to search through a ton of pictures to find my favorite ones of Wilbur & Jackie and Winston & Vega.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I can't believe I didn't put up any favorite pictures here.
It's so hard to find a favorite anyways, so I'll justusesome that I took yesterday.

*This is Pebbles ...*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*And here is Bebe ....*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Stan that one of Pebbles sticking her tongue out is so precious.

Susan:apollo:

PS

Bebe is adorable too.


----------



## MikeScone

This is probably my favorite picture of Scone - just relaxing on his director's chair.


----------



## countrybunnyholly

Pebbles it bee-yoo-tiful!!! :inlove:

We love chestnut Netherlands! This is Kisses.....






She hasa 4 week old litter, 2 chestnuts, 2 black otters, and this time we got a chestnut BOY! We never had a boy before!


----------



## PixieStixxxx

*Mine goes to Foster Bunny Royce, and his beloved fireplace <3






*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

My fav picture of Bunbuns







-April and Bunbuns


----------



## gwhoosh

I'm standing in front of a window doing something, but she's too short to see ^.^


----------



## la vie est belle

Nom nom! He looks so silly, haha.


----------



## itsazoo

I have a couple for Peepers lol
















for Jenny, this has to be my fav


----------



## MsBunBun

This picture was taken last month. Just so you know, this is no longer his permanent cage. This is the cage he was in when I first got him (he has a nice NIC cage now, dont you worry :coolness. I still have it in my room because no one else wants it, so I leave the door open for it and he still hops inside it sometimes  He did this cute pose in it one day.








He also loves my bed. :biggrin:


----------



## Chansey

I am in bun heaven, all these pics are so cute!!

Here is my favorite of my crew..





(Edited.. tried to delete cause not sure if this counts as a dead thread? But it wouldn't delete so heres my piccy anyways haha... sorry if I shouldn't have posted)


----------



## MiniLopHop

This is my favorite of Rebecca, my little baby


----------



## jujub793

Walter , while he's getting his nails trimmed.


----------



## jujub793

Walter, "playing" in the yard


----------



## khaelbee

my favorite of max and sammy:





and my favorite of gordito, the baby we currently have:


----------



## hippity18

OMG GORDITO IS TO DIE FOR!!!!!!:heartbeat::big kiss::inlove::hearts:highfive::hearts::love::thumbup


----------



## TwoLittleBuns

*My favorite of Bentley. He is such a sweet boy! He lets my little sister carry him around everywhere and he's so good with her.*







" alt="">


----------



## hippity18

my little buddies!



its gettin close ta easterrr! Hippity (black polish) and Thumper (flop earred)


----------



## goneforbaroque

This is my favorite picture of my two boys cuddling


----------



## goneforbaroque

This is a rabbit I rescued and re homed. She was very young and beautiful. And curious


----------



## plasticbunny

Here's Molly...







...And Gus!


----------



## itoshiixhito

plasticbunny wrote:


> Here's Molly...



I love this picture! It looks like she's smiling


----------



## Yurusumaji

This is one of the best quality full-frontal shots I have ever gotten of Michiko. I always end up getting her at the side or almost-frontal. This photo just came out so perfectly that I'm totally ecstatic over it. I feel like the background could have been better, but when Michiko gives me a good shot I take it!


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG I love this picture. When I first saw it I thought it was a bunny looking in a mirror.






ADORABLE BUNNIES.

Susan


----------



## Tasha93x

Rudolph:






Blue:





Ginger:





Fluffy:


----------



## Cozybunny

It's hard to choose one fav but I love this pic that I took last night


----------



## Kizza

I have so many faves, I chose these two: 1st one is Rocky being naughty and chewing on his cage, the second is my little squishy face when he first came home


----------



## blthmm




----------



## la~la~land

*blthmm wrote: *


>


I LOVE this :biggrin:What did you use as the background?


----------



## blthmm

Thanks! It's two poster boards which I then photo shopped out the line where they meet.


----------



## Cinnysmum

We've only had Cinnabun one month. So here are a couple of my favorites so far.

Please pardon the horrible manicure.:tonguewiggle


----------



## katlyn-n-thumper

thumper loves her ladybug pillow pet


----------



## LadyKat




----------



## Stone_family3

Belldandy doesn't like her picture taken, she takes after my daughter. LOL.


----------



## MaryAnne

LOL Cinny's mom, I'm looking at his nails thinking 'they look fine!'


----------



## sbaxter

Belle and George eating out of their storage food box as i didn`t put away fast enough,think they thought they were getting it all LOL


----------



## happysaz133

My favourite of each bunny


Islay:



Islay by Niseag, on Flickr

Jura:



056 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Arran:



Arran's first time in the garden by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## MikeScone

Scottish bunnies named after Scottish islands - I love it! Nice bunnies, nice pictures, and some of my favorite places on Earth (see this thread in the Camera Corner).

The theme leaves you with so many other options, too. Don't know if I'd want a rabbit named Muck, Egg or Rum, but that only leaves a couple of hundred others...


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥

This is my all time favorite picture of Lux. It was in my moms garden after a hellish 24 hour bus, train, and taxi ride. The bus driver busted up laughing when I got off the bus and she saw I snuck my bunny on with me. 

This is my second favorite





You can't see either of us very well, but I think it's incredibly sweet. I love bunny kisses. 

okay last one I promise




I buy him expensive beds and toys and treats and even let him in my bed every night and the little stinker sleeps in his litter box.


----------



## Lucy500

This is my favorite of Bonkers so far. He looks like a little bunny octopus


----------



## Pipyr

I did a little bunny photo shoot yesterday and learned that my Loki is a ham!! There was nothing keeping him on the "set," but he would binky back and forth on it and he flopped and kept turning for different poses. It was too funny! I guess this one is my favorite, but it's hard to choose. I just love his expression in this one:


----------



## pptara

I love this pic...:inlove:






*Rabbit Guide & Rabbit Store*
http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## cocorabbit

My favorite of Coco, because she's just so cute!




my favorite of Mocho because it just makes me laugh each time I see it!


----------



## danniela_h

I cannot have only one favorite...


----------



## mdith4him

So hard to choose a favorite!!! Here's my favorite of Junie:







And here is what I _think_ is my favorite of Nibbles:


----------



## Bonnie Lee




----------



## qtipthebun

My best friend took this of Tippy. She got a new camera and was playing with light settings. 
She just looks so artsy!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Great photo of Q-tip! She does look a lot like Cinderella.








Houdini being a bun-shark








This is Gary and Becky being romantic


----------



## CinderSmoke

My TWO favorite pics of Scribbles:

Playing with his paper:





Tasting a peach leaf:





And my TWO favorite pic of Scribbles with his best friend, my cat Friday:

Glaring at Friday because Friday is in HIS bed:





True love, without care of species:


----------



## ZRabbits




----------



## audrinasmommy88

Here is my favorite of Olivia




Which one can I use as a bed??


----------



## Hkok

Here is Erslev in the snow. It's our fav. from last year after the first night of snow so if 
he is cute offcaurse and it reminds us on how much fun he had in the snow. He was so hard to get in (we live on the 3 rd floor and have a terresse that are 6x6 meters)


----------



## Hkok

Here is Erslev in the snow. It's our fav. from last year after the first night of snow so if 
he is cute offcaurse and it reminds us on how much fun he had in the snow. He was so hard to get in (we live on the 3 rd floor and have a terresse that are 6x6 meters)


----------



## Ruki

Erslev is so darn cuttttteee!!


----------



## lyndsilea

My absolute favorite picture EVER of my holland lopear female, Marley! I love her so much


----------



## amyshizzle

I just got an iPhone and have been messing with the camera and the new camera app I got. I took a photo of Rascal that I really love. It is now my lock screen wallpaper. =D


----------



## Barley N. Hopps

All these rabbits are soooo beautiful and cute, and the owners take such good pictures! When I get my camera out, Barley either stops doing whatever cute thing he WAS doing, or pokes his nose into the lense, so I have trouble getting decent pics. Here's a couple that didn't turn out too badly. 
This is Barley in his "office"





And trying on toilet paper tubes


----------



## Samara

ROFL toilet paper tubes. Oh my god, hahahaha! Win!


----------



## Barley N. Hopps

One of his favourite toys are toilet paper tubes, and I must add that those tubes on his ears lasted about 5 seconds - long enough for a fast picture, and then he shook them off and glared at me sternly. :biggrin:


----------



## LaylaLop

I love this one of Layla snoozing on the back of the couch as a baby:





And this one of her first explorations of the apartment gets me with how chubby her face was:





Mumford being his cute self posing


----------



## Barley N. Hopps

How adorable! I didn't know lops could stand their ears up if they wanted to!


----------



## LaylaLop

She has a lot of ear control.. She can turn them, lift them, etc. Basically both ears have not both been down since she was 8 weeks old. They lopped for a bit then have been up since!


----------



## Sweets

My beautiful boy, Sweets, relaxing in the sun. 






 I love him so much!


----------



## gwhoosh

Just took this one of my little boy Moose yesterday


----------



## FlowerBaby

I don't really have a favourite of Flower, cause I never get any good pictures of her. She always either moves too quick, or she goes to sniff my lens :rollseyes . But if I had to choose my favourites, it would be:

Flower with her flower clip C:






And:

This one. She used to be so small!


----------



## Samara

Atticus:





Matthias:










Molly:


----------



## BunnyLove89

Love this one of Weston! 





And 2 of Max (RIP)

"Um..'scuse me! Wakey wakey! Is treat time!"





Snuggles!


----------



## KieraKittie

I almost have a new Fav every time I pull out the camera, though at the moment I have a fav for each bunny..

My Fav of Dandelion, she is so sweet.. I cant look at this photo without going "Aww"






My current Fav of Ozzy! Just like I caught him and he's guilty of something. haha


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931




----------



## Alee C.




----------



## ZRabbits

New favorite pics of the Z-Tribe

Neville





Luna 





Dobby





Willard aka "Bunny Bear





Kreacher





K


----------



## amyshizzle

This is my new favorite picture of Rascal. He was exploring and found a twig! =P


----------



## silversky2668

One photo?? How about...more than that, lol.

Cleaning his big feet:





Life is so hard, apparently...





He usually does this after his veggies:


----------



## odin

Here's Odin, 



Odin by emm+dee, on Flickr


----------



## gileamarie

CAMERA friendly


----------



## kmaben

Kai baby





Shya





Together Picture. Classic disapproving Shya face and classic Kai trouble making.


----------



## TickTackJo

I don't have many picture yet.. but this is my favorite so far...


----------



## kmaben

ohhh I LOVE it! Great action shot. Looks like my old lop so of course I'm biased. Total cutie though!


----------



## TickTackJo

My new favorite picture!


----------



## kmaben

ohmyGod. I NEED this picture. I have the perfect place for it on my rabbit shelf.


----------



## snowflakesmama

MY FAV PIC OF SNOWFLAKE..
HAHAHAHA.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Blue eyes

This is actually one of my past bunnies, but I love the way he and our Newfoundland bonded. See how relaxed bunny is -- all stretched out?


----------



## Blue eyes

TickTackJo and kmaben, you both have very cute bunny photos! I like all the June photos!


----------



## Trinah

Currently, I really like this one Kurtus.


----------



## daisyandoliver

Oliver and me. He snuggled there and laid there on me for a few minutes before deciding to leave. 





Daisy looking at me with a face of disapproval. Haha, she had just gotten a butt bath because this was just after I got her and she was sickly.


----------



## CharmmyBunny

this is my favorite picture of my bunny charmmy and her friend BB.
i was at the pest store chatting it up with some of my friends who work there and picking up my food for everyone for the week (i have to go weekly for my other loved ones) and someone was about to buy little BB for snake food and i couldnt let that happen and as i had over heard the conversation i decided i would buy BB before they could. she was meant to be loved and cared for. ( i have a snake so i understand the needing to eat but i believe in right ways and wrong ways) anyway i brought her home and found she made these odd little barks. so she was thusly named barking bunny. i got her with the intention that if i could not rehome her i would keep her as her and charmmy got a long as you will see. but my good friend had a recent death sadly in her family her bun died and she thought it was time to look for another one and it was fate. BB and charmmy will still get to see each other! but this picture is my absolute favorite. it is beyond words to me.


----------



## daisyandoliver

?! They were going to feed a bun as food? I've never even heard of that. I've heard of mice and rats and stuff but buns?! I can't even think about feeding a rat to anything considering I have 5 pet rats. Your buns are cuties!


----------



## CharmmyBunny

oh i have 4 rats 1 bun ( BB has a new home with a wonderful family and a friend whom she loves) 1 tarantula some fish 1 snake 1 cat and i take care of on a regular basis my friends snake her 2 rats and my other friends toad. 

and for rather large snakes sometimes they feed small bunnies or very large rats. i do feed my snake mice F/T. but yeah i know someone who feeds their snake chickens.... ( now a size or 2 up from bunnies) but yeah it happens. 

and thank you i think they are just adorable.

edit:btw BB and your baby look so much alike!!!!! how cute!!!


----------



## cwolfec

I may have gone photobucket-editing crazy, but here are my favorites of my boys:


----------



## Anaira

'tag! You're it!' 'Beep off, and leave me alone!'




Snuggles. <3


----------



## ZiggyLove

New favorite of Ziggy and Avery. 



http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/dwcaudle/ziggy078A.jpg[/img]]


----------



## rosie20029

this is not my bunny i bunnysit but this funny because hes checking himself out in the mirror


----------



## Pie

Actually managed to get Alice to sit still for a picture this morning. =P


----------



## rabbitgirl1485




----------



## Hyatt101

Hmm... I like this one:


----------



## JBun

My sweet Dash, smelling the roses 






Baby snuggling with her 'big brother'






I love this one. This is Flopsy and Dakota. It was their new chew box from costco. I guess it makes a good snuggle box too.






Zeus wondering what I'm doing with those zip ties.


----------



## Mariah

I love this one of Kiwi :






And one of Citrus (RIP) and Kiwi:


----------



## kouneli

A favorite of one of the past buns, Ruby. He lived to be almost 12 years old. In this picture, he was 10 years old.





And a favorite of my current bun, Bradley. He's 4 years old in this picture.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

My lil' man:


----------



## BinkyBunny

I love this thread


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just love seeing all thes pics and all these adorable little bunnies. There are some big ears out there hahaha.

Houdini and his favourite pastime..munching hay






Snowy sunbathing.






Bandy doing his favourite thing....nom nom mmmmmm


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry, this is Bandy nomming banana...


----------



## Imbrium

TOO cute!


----------



## Anaira

Aw Brandy is so cute!

I like this one.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Kiwi and Derby could be twins. Derby is almost 11 pounds and is a french lop.


----------



## majorv

Babies are soooo cute!


----------



## 1357bunnylover

This is my favourite picture of Alice, Bonnie and Casey  i love how Casey is like 'Don't miss meeee mummy!!' ha ha.


----------



## FreezeNkody

my 3 freeze, kody and tebow


----------



## 1357bunnylover

Why has my photo been deleted??


----------



## MikeScone

1357bunnylover said:


> Why has my photo been deleted??



It wasn't deleted. It's right there. Nice picture.


----------



## TinksMama

Here's my favorite of Tinkerbell.


----------



## d0tti

Hermie


----------



## kaylicourt

Florry


----------



## photonstriker

Tiger Bunny


----------



## Rusty

Here are my two favorites. Rusty in the top one and Akira in the bottom (sorry that one was out of focus but I had to be quick with my phone)


----------



## Newparentof2

Bunnies napping and having a snack


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

dustbunny looks like a little old man!! hahaha!! clyde looks like he should be in the movie dumb and dumber!!!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies

My Baby Storm


----------



## kaosu

This is Titan ^_^









And this is Titan and my dog Nayree.


----------



## LionBunn

Such a cutie. Love this little girl.


----------



## Kristin777

I love seeing everyone's adorable bunnies! I don't think there is such thing as an ugly bunny


----------



## mandymu

Scarlett just a few days after her ear abscess was removed!


----------



## TinksMama

Here's my favorite of my bunny Scarlet.


----------



## BunnyLoves

My only rabbit, and only pet Gilbert.  After Brantley Gilbert lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ash, don't you just love his lil nose .


----------



## coco_puffs

This is Coco. I love to photograph him!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

All these bunny pictures are soo cute! I love their cute little faces!


----------



## Kzbun

I don't have many photos of Isis and Basil, especially Basil because he seems to always move or hide when I try to take photos!! Isis seems to like photos though, in fact she almost always looks straight at the camera! Anyway, I have a photo of Isis and Miya (my cat) together! I was more then slightly surprised about this, because Miya used to be a farm cat and had hunt rats before, so I wasn't sure how'd she react to a rabbit, but they are friends!! Anyway, here's the photo!


----------



## Spazydoo

Larry and Sienna.. They are so in love!


----------



## J.Bosley

My 7yr old Holland Lop, Murphy and my sisters ancient Mini Rex, Whiskers. Whiskers was between 2-5yrs when we got him, and now he is between 9-12yrs! Still alive and kicking, he has been loosing a bit of weight though. My newest addition, Chive! We found her outside about 5 days ago, I'm thinking she is a Lionhead bunny, maybe around 8 weeks old. She is so sweet!


----------



## FreezeNkody

my furbuns


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know I posted a favorite photo before, but I have a new favorite. Here it is:




I just love it!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

I have both Hazel and White Chocolate in here, but I should probably update with Harvey.


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

My little-lovebuggy BABBEY he'll be 8 weeks exactly this Wednesday! 

:muscleman:


----------



## J.Bosley

New favorite!


----------



## Callaway

I have a lot of pics I love of Cally! I like this one because he is like Get out of my Face Mom!!!!!


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

Babey! My 8 wk old flemish giant sweeping!


----------



## vona

These are my absolute 2 favorite pictures of Pepper  couldn't stick to just one it was hard enough narrowing it down to 2


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

updated picture


----------



## Hkok

Our Erslev on his new terrasse http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i327/Helmut-Kok/P4240044.jpg


----------



## Zeroshero

Zero between 10 - 20 days old (can't remember exactly) hanging out in my desk drawer at work with two Aflac keychains we found in there.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Merlin looking like a widdle toy bunny!


----------



## J.Bosley

My handsome, 7yr old Holland Lop, Murphy! He enjoyed the over grown grass at my aunts


----------



## Animaluver

My dwarf hotot, Marshmallow acting like a model



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## ciarafly

Here's my Lil bunnies! Chester in a mug shot line up and Pippa in one of the few pics she is still!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Srecko

"Who's gonna be Top Bunny??"
Currently my favorite picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Animaluver

Me and Marshmallow at fair



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jemm

This is my favourite not the most stunning I agree but it was taken the day Oscar got the all clear after having a bout of Myxi, he was still living inside and the scabs had just fallen off his nose and this was pretty much the first time we had seen it in a few months.


----------



## annabelle00

A few of my favs <3










<3


----------



## blwinteler

This is my favorite, and fits under a few categories. I posted it is the sleeping bunnies thread a little while ago. It can also go in noses and whiskers. It is Groucho sleeping in my arms. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## savannahg4

This is just my favorite I have ever taken, although he isn't my rabbit. He is a Flemish giant buck that I saw at boonville fair.



My mini lop doe Sadie



And my buck Caspar



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FreezeNkody

These are a few of my faves


----------



## Vosify

And Nevada RIP &#128532;


----------



## maidance

not my "favorite" pic of natsu natsu, but my fav on my phone


----------



## bunnyornot

She has a santa beard!


----------



## J.Bosley

Do your ears hang low!!!!! Edgar, the love of my life.


----------



## Littlerex

My boy Oscar


----------



## nash's_owner

This is Nash. I think he's a French lop eared rabbit but I'm not sure. His previous owner didn't tell me


----------



## jemm

Oscar chillin in the snow


----------



## ferchor

Mia cuddling


----------



## MikeScone

nash's_owner said:


> This is Nash. I think he's a French lop eared rabbit but I'm not sure. His previous owner didn't tell me



He's not a French Lop. French Lops have ears that hang down (hence, "Lop"), and broad, flat faces. 






If he's as big as he looks - ten pounds or more? - I'd say he's a Flemish Giant.


----------



## Blue eyes

Can't remember if I've posted this already, but this is one of my favorites of my buns being lovey.


----------



## nash's_owner

MikeScone said:


> He's not a French Lop. French Lops have ears that hang down (hence, "Lop"), and broad, flat faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's as big as he looks - ten pounds or more? - I'd say he's a Flemish Giant.




Thanks he does look a lot like the bunny in the bottom pic. He hang even full
Size yet his previous owner showed me that Nash will get 2 times that size when he's fully grown


----------



## honeybunnies

I have 3 mini lops & I tend to call them all honeybunny :hearts

Here's one of my favourite pics!


----------



## namimommy

My Nami. Not fully tame yet. Can pet her but cannot hold her otherwise she's going crazy.


----------



## holtzchick

If I had to pick a favorite it would definitely be the top photo. BUT I also like the bottom one because Phoenix is ALWAYS up in my face


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh Phoenix is so cute!


----------



## aozora

I can't pick just one! So here are three of my fave shots of Mocha-- there are more of course but I had to try and cut it down as much as I could!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Mocha is so cute! I love her little white nose and paw.


----------



## aozora

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Mocha is so cute! I love her little white nose and paw.



Aww thanks! Mocha's a boy, but I'm sure he appreciates the compliment nonetheless! :biggrin2:


----------



## njbunny

Here is one I took today. Spot is 6lbs and my dog is 115lbs. We know who rules the roost around here!


----------



## honeybunnies

How cute is that njbunny :humour:


----------



## Aubrisita

Oh my goodness njbunny, that is hysterical! Cute bunny and dog you have there. 

Stache hates getting his picture taken, most of the ones I have of him are blurry.


----------



## pani

aozora said:


> I can't pick just one! So here are three of my fave shots of Mocha-- there are more of course but I had to try and cut it down as much as I could!


That middle photo - *boop!* :bunnyheart

This is my favourite photo of Felix!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Looks like a negative image of our avatar, Nikki.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> That middle photo - *boop!* :bunnyheart
> 
> This is my favourite photo of Felix!




Wow, what a CUTE PHOTO!!! :bunnyhug:


----------



## pani

Nancy McClelland said:


> Looks like a negative image of our avatar, Nikki.


Oh wow, it does! :weee:


lovelops said:


> Wow, what a CUTE PHOTO!!! :bunnyhug:


Thank you! Felix doesn't hold still for many photos, but when he does, he's pretty photogenic. :hearts:


----------



## gigi777

One of my favs


----------



## pani

Ohhh my goodness, Pancho is lovely! :hyper:


----------



## gigi777

Thank you!


----------



## honeybunnies

2 of my Mini Lops fancied up :mrsthumper:


----------



## Thinaeariel

Favorite picture of both of my pets!


----------



## fsshaer

It's not very good quality, but I like this one because it looks like she tried to take an Ellen-style selfie.


----------



## delbell

Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## ChocoClover

Leaning for a kiss &#128525;


----------



## bellaterra214

Cool picture of Bino with his mohawk staying cool in the tunnel. Too bad my lens was dirty.


----------



## CapnEsah

&#128525;&#128525;baby pictures!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## danielles_pets1

All my babies! In order: Tango, Budweiser, George, Bugs, and Diesel <3


----------



## lovelops

danielles_pets1 said:


> All my babies! In order: Tango, Budweiser, George, Bugs, and Diesel <3



Awww how cute. I love the look on Tango's face!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

CapnEsah said:


> View attachment 11245
> View attachment 11247
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;baby pictures!!&#128525;&#128525;



OH my gosh! How cute! What a looker!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

delbell said:


> View attachment 10007
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



How adorable!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

honeybunnies said:


> 2 of my Mini Lops fancied up :mrsthumper:



They are so cute and I love how you put the photos together!

Vanessa


----------



## Patmylop

Hot day in SoCal.


----------



## BunMomma

Here's mine so far, of my bun--scrap booking helper.


----------



## lovelops

BunMomma said:


> Here's mine so far, of my bun--scrap booking helper. View attachment 12617



What a great photo!!!


Vanessa


----------



## BunMomma

lovelops said:


> What a great photo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa




Thank you Vanessa! He's my little sweetheart


----------



## Gemzie

Pongo!


----------



## kenna219

Here's my Dobby boy I don't know what I would do without him &#128525;&#9996;


----------



## BunMomma

Oh my...everybun is so cute!!!!!&#128525;


----------



## ivy

ivy in her digging box 

Bailey boy 

tof tof


----------



## Channahs

This is the first pic I took of Barry on his gotcha day, and another on his box just chilling like bunvillian. I have a lot of favorites, but these two are special.


----------



## kenna219

ivy said:


> View attachment 12672
> ivy in her digging box
> View attachment 12673
> Bailey boy
> View attachment 12674
> tof tof



Oh my gosh your tof tof is the cutest!! I'm not very attracted the holland lops but he made me scroll back up!


----------



## CyrusTheSavage

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1500286112.909079.jpg


----------

